# Need help with Speed Shift - EPP



## t0bler0ne (Feb 6, 2021)

I have Speed Shift at 0. But whenever I try to set it to 80, my laptop crashes.

Core Offset voltage: -200
Cache Offset: -125
Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits box is checked
Turbo Boost Long and Short: 70 and 107 respectively
BD PROCHOT box is unchecked

Also, when I switch to battery profile, it crashes too. I guess it's because battery profile default EPP is 128 so that's why it crashes, but I don't know why.

Any advice?


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 6, 2021)

Your crash has nothing to do with EPP. You are crashing because your undervolt is not stable. Reduce the cache offset to -100 mV and reduce the core offset to -150 mV. You need to do more testing. A stable undervolt is stable at any speed, not just at full speed. Use the Random MHz option in the TS Bench test when adjusting your voltages.


----------



## t0bler0ne (Feb 6, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Your crash has nothing to do with EPP. You are crashing because your undervolt is not stable. Reduce the cache offset to -100 mV and reduce the core offset to -150 mV. You need to do more testing. A stable undervolt is stable at any speed, not just at full speed. Use the Random MHz option in the TS Bench test when adjusting your voltages.


Thank you once again. Cache offset to -125 was causing the problem. I reduced it to -100 and it's working fine now. I kept the -200 core voltage and I got 3070 points.


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 6, 2021)

t0bler0ne said:


> Cache offset to -125 was causing the problem


Cache offset voltage is always the limiting factor. You might be OK at -110 mV. Just do lots of testing at different speeds. A CPU should be stable at any speed.

You can set the TS Bench to a 1 Thread Random test and then while this test is running, you can also run a game or a different benchmark along side the TS Bench test. That allows you to test any app while the CPU MHz is being rapidly varied. It is a great stability test that not enough people know about or use yet.


----------



## t0bler0ne (Feb 7, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Cache offset voltage is always the limiting factor. You might be OK at -110 mV. Just do lots of testing at different speeds. A CPU should be stable at any speed.
> 
> You can set the TS Bench to a 1 Thread Random test and then while this test is running, you can also run a game or a different benchmark along side the TS Bench test. That allows you to test any app while the CPU MHz is being rapidly varied. It is a great stability test that not enough people know about or use yet.


I thought it was weird that the only thing that makes my computer crash is just changing profiles (especifically the battery and internet profiles, for example, because the Speed Shift is enabled to 128). My default TS profile is set to 0 with Windows power plan on High performance.

If I set the cache offset to -125 nothing happens (unless I change Speed Shift). In fact, performance overall is a lot better and temps are more stable while playing (3 less degrees difference) and i'm getting close to 3100 points in CR20. Now it's set to 106 or 107  and I usually get around 3050 points. Not too bad either.

Maybe it's time to let it go. I'm getting obsessed with tests and I should be just happy with 15 degrees less, probably my laptop is too fucked up after 2 years of playing RDR2 non-stop under 95 degrees. If OCD kicks in again, I'll do some TS bench test as you suggested. Thank you again.


----------

